# EKL Groß Clockner einbauen



## Suppentopf (25. Juli 2009)

*EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Wollt mal fragen ob es schwierig wird den Kühler (Clockner) einzubauen.
Hab Sockel 775
Mainboard ECS GF7100


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Nö, der wird mit den Pushpins eingebaut. Beim Clockner ist alles dabei um den einzusetzen, habe ich auch schon verbaut.
Schau dir die Anleitung an, wenn du noch fragen hast, dann immer raus damit.


----------



## fadade (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Der ist einzig und allein etwas schwer zu entfernen, wird von einigen behauptet ^^

PS: An Erdung und den ganzen Kram achten


----------



## eVoX (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



fadade schrieb:


> Der ist einzig und allein etwas schwer zu entfernen, wird von einigen behauptet ^^
> 
> PS: An Erdung und den ganzen Kram achten




Der Kühler selbst eigentlich nicht, nur dieses Modul aber wenn man es nicht immer wieder entfernt, ist das zu verkraften.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Wieso ist das Audbauen problematisch? 
Hatte bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## eVoX (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Meinst du den Kühler oder das Modul?


----------



## TheReal1604 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Audbauen problematisch?
> Hatte bisher nie Probleme gehabt.



Für den Sockel AM2 ist das Ausbauen manchmal etwas problematisch.

Du glaubst kaum wie Störrisch so eine Befestigungsklammer sein kann.


----------



## CoCo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Also ich bekomme das Ding einfach nicht von meinem AM2 ab. Werde es aber morgen mit aller Kraft nochmal versuchen. Wollte nämlich die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Du glaubst kaum wie Störrisch so eine Befestigungsklammer sein kann.


 
Ihr müsst mal eine gute Technik dafür entwickeln. 
Ich habe schon etliche Clockner ein- und ausgebaut, man kriegt den Kniff schon raus. 



CoCo schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme das Ding einfach nicht von meinem AM2 ab. Werde es aber morgen mit aller Kraft nochmal versuchen. Wollte nämlich die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen.


 
Die Halteklammer auf der einen Seite langsam runterdrücken und gleichzeit vom Kühler wegdrücken, damit die Klammer über den Haken rutschen kann.


----------



## CoCo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Das sagst du so leicht mit dem rüberdrücken.  Habe mich nun schon mehrmals an den blöden Lamellen geschnitten . Naja ich probiere es morgen nochmal. Werde dann berichten.

CoCo


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Nimm ein Küchenhandtuch dafür, ist einfacher.
Mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher kannst du die Klammer auch nach außen drücken oder du holst dir mal kurz Hilfe.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Hab es nun endlich geklappt. Hab Netzteil und Grafikkarte raus und dann mit dem Schraubendreher das Ding abgeschoben. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp. Weiterhin ist aber meines Erachtens die Temperatur zu hoch. Idle 45° und Last (5Min Stresstest Everest) 64° C CPU und 47° C Kerne 
Vielleicht kannst mir ja mal so ungefähre Richtwerte für die Temperatur sagen @ quantenslipstream

CoCo


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Hat bisher jemand schon mal en Lüfter selbst ausgetauscht.....also ich meine den 120mm Lüfter selbst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Hab es nun endlich geklappt. Hab Netzteil und Grafikkarte raus und dann mit dem Schraubendreher das Ding abgeschoben. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp. Weiterhin ist aber meines Erachtens die Temperatur zu hoch. Idle 45° und Last (5Min Stresstest Everest) 64° C CPU und 47° C Kerne
> Vielleicht kannst mir ja mal so ungefähre Richtwerte für die Temperatur sagen @ quantenslipstream


 
Tja, ein wenig hoch ist sie schon, meine liegt bei 36° im Idle und 47° Last.
Wie sieht es mit der Gehäusebelüftung aus?



Wendigo schrieb:


> Hat bisher jemand schon mal en Lüfter selbst ausgetauscht.....also ich meine den 120mm Lüfter selbst?


 
Den kannst du ganz leicht austauschen, ist nur geklammert.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Gehäuselüftung:

Vorne 120mm Sythe SlipStream 1200
Seitenteil Höhe Grafikkarte: Noiseblocker XP1
Hinten: AC AF12025 PWM

Gerade mal eben nachgeschaut ob der Groß Clockner Lüfter die Luft ansaugt oder wegpustet. Er saugt ja an. Nun habe ich mal den Lüfter Richtung Gehäusefront ausgerichtet. Mache nun schnell Everest Stäbilitätstest.

So ist es doch schon besser 

Last: CPU 56° Kerne 39°


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Schmeiß mal den Seitenlüfter raus.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Was soll das bewirken mit dem Seitenlüfter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Was soll das bewirken mit dem Seitenlüfter?


 
Der stört den Luftfluss im Gehäuse.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Den hab ich gestern erst eingesetzt. Extra schon abgemessen, Löcher gebohrt und nun sagst du mach den doch wieder raus . Was denkste für das den bringen an Temperatur?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Den hab ich gestern erst eingesetzt. Extra schon abgemessen, Löcher gebohrt und nun sagst du mach den doch wieder raus . Was denkste für das den bringen an Temperatur?


 
Wieso hast du ihn denn eingesetzt und zieht er die Luft raus oder bläst sie rein?
Was ist, wenn du das Seitenteil abbaust, ändert sich was?


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Er bläst Luft rein. Eingebaut habe ich Ihnen um die Grafikkarte besser zukühlen.
Seitenteil abgemacht habe ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Er bläst Luft rein. Eingebaut habe ich Ihnen um die Grafikkarte besser zukühlen.
> Seitenteil abgemacht habe ich nicht.


 
Die Grafikkarte brauchst du nicht besser zu kühlen, reinblasen ist das falscheste, was du machen kannst.
Ist denn die GraKa recht nahe am Sockel?


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Unter Windows hab ich so ne Temp von 40

Nun überlege ich schon seit einiger Zeit, ob ich den Lüfter falsch rum drin hab oder mit der Wärmeleitpaste gepfuscht habe.

120mm Lüfter vorne im Gehäuse und Lüfter vom Jühler blasen beide nach hinten. 
So stimmt es doch, oder?


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Am Sockel wovon? Vom Lüfter ? Der Lüfter hängt direkt über der Grafikkarte.

Naja das Umdrehen des Lüfters ist ja nicht das größte Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Unter Windows hab ich so ne Temp von 40
> 
> Nun überlege ich schon seit einiger Zeit, ob ich den Lüfter falsch rum drin hab oder mit der Wärmeleitpaste gepfuscht habe.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast 40° im Idle?
Wie warm ist es bei dir im Zimmer?
Der vordere muss die Luft ansaugen, der hintere ausblasen.



CoCo schrieb:


> Am Sockel wovon? Vom Lüfter ? Der Lüfter hängt direkt über der Grafikkarte.
> 
> Naja das Umdrehen des Lüfters ist ja nicht das größte Problem.


 
Wie weit ist die Graka vom CPU Sockel weg, vielleicht überträgt sich die Wärme auf den Sockel.
Wie warm ist es bei dir im Zimmer?


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Idle??

Wenn ich Windows so normal laufen lassem dabb habe ich 40 Grad

Meinst du die Gehäuselüfter??


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Graka - Sockel ca. 11cm
Graka - Lamellen Groß Clockner ca. 6cm

Temperatur: Schwer einzuschätzen habe kein Thermometer hier im Zimmer. Denke mal so ca. 22°


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Idle??
> 
> Wenn ich Windows so normal laufen lassem dabb habe ich 40 Grad
> 
> Meinst du die Gehäuselüfter??


 
Mit Idle ist surfen im Netz gemeint.
Unter Last kannst du Bencharktests oder eben spielen verstehen.

Jep, die Gehäuselüfter meine ich. der CPU Lüfter sollte nach hin, oder wenn im Deckel ein Lüfter ist, auch nach oben blasen.



CoCo schrieb:


> Graka - Sockel ca. 11cm
> Graka - Lamellen Groß Clockner ca. 6cm
> 
> Temperatur: Schwer einzuschätzen habe kein Thermometer hier im Zimmer. Denke mal so ca. 22°


 
Das ist recht weit weg, sollte also normal sein.
Wieviel WLP hast du denn benutzt?


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ja, so sind die Lüfter bei mir.
Ich mess mal die Temp bei mir im Zimmer.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Normal. So wie ich bei dem Grafikkartenkühler auch gemacht habe. Einfach ne kleine Wurst drauf und dann schön verteilt. Bin so immer gut zu recht gekommen.

Soll ich den Seitenlüfter nun besser Umdrehen, damit er die Lüft von innen nach außen bläst?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ja tu das und berichte wie sich die Temps. verändern. Allerdings muss der lüfter deines groß clockner rechts sein damit er die Luft auch rausbläst wenn du einen Frontlüfter hast sorge dafür, dass er die Luft ins gehäuse befördert.      Noch mal ein anderes Thema dein Scythe Slip Stream bringt nicht viel ich hatte den auch mal  und der bringt echt nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Soll ich den Seitenlüfter nun besser Umdrehen, damit er die Lüft von innen nach außen bläst?


 
Ich würde den erst mal ausschalten.



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Noch mal ein anderes Thema dein Scythe Slip Stream bringt nicht viel ich hatte den auch mal  und der bringt echt nichts.


 
Die Slips Stream sind recht gut, benutze die 800rpm und die halten mein Board auf 36°.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Den Lüfter des Groß Glockners habe ich schon gedreht, ist ein altes Bild bei sysprofile . Gut Den Noiseblocker schalte ich erstmal aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Den Lüfter des Groß Glockners habe ich schon gedreht, ist ein altes Bild bei sysprofile . Sonst soll ich den Slip Stream mit dem Noiseblocker tauschen?


 
Wohin bläst denn der Clockner jetzt?
Kannst du machen, welcher Noiser sind das denn?


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Lüfter vom Clockner ist rechts und bläst somit die Luft nach hinten. 
Frontlüfter bläst rein und somit in Richtung des Clocker, dessen Lüfter die Luft ansaugt.

Damit wir auch das Gleiche meinen.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Mein Glockner schaut nach rechts Richtung PC-Front. An der PC Front ist eben der SlipStream der Lüft ins Gehäuse pustet. Der Clocknerlüfter nimmt diese Lüft auf und pustet Sie durch die Lamellen. Und am PC-Heck ist ein AC der die Luft hinten weg pustet. Und eben an der Seite habe ich einen der Luft ins Gehäuse pustet, den schalte ich nun aber erstmal ab.

@ Wendigo

Mein Clocknerlüfter zieht die Luft an und pstet die Richtung Heck. Baue den nicht falschrum ein, das hatte ich nämlich. Notfalls prüfe den Lüftstrom des Clockners mit einem Stückpapier.


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ne, ich hab ihn so wie du drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Der Lüfter des Clockners ist ja schon verbaut und bläst die Luft über die Lamellen.
Anders rum wäre es auch unsinnig. 

Der Ariflow sollte so aussehen:
Frontlüfter zieht Luft an --->
bläst sie über die HDDs zum CPU Kühler hin ---->
der nimmt die Luft auf und bläst sie über die Lamellen weiter zum Heck --->
kein Seitenlüfter benutzen, der verwirbelt den Luftstrom nur und stört ihn damit.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

So Seitenlüfter ist abgestellt. Idle 48°. So Hoch, weil der PC wohl noch vorgewärmt ist. Lasttest läuft noch.

CPU 59° Kerne 41°

Ist also mit Seitenlüfter ein bisschen Kühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> So Seitenlüfter ist abgestellt. Idle 48°. So Hoch, weil der PC wohl noch vorgewärmt ist. Lasttest läuft noch.
> 
> CPU 59° Kerne 41°


 

Ähh, mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage, wo guckst du immer hin, wenn du die Temps abliest und kannst du mal mit Core Temp ablesen und den Screen posten?


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Die Temps lese ich mit Everest Ultimate aus. Aber ich mache es auch gerne mit Core Temp.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Coretemp zeigt mir nur die Temperatur von den Kernen ist das richtig?

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Die Temps lese ich mit Everest Ultimate aus. Aber ich mache es auch gerne mit Core Temp.


 
Jep, mach mal davon einen Screen und poste den.

Genau, nur das wichtigste eben, Everest übertreibt immer gerne.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Hier das Ergebnis:

rechts siehst du auch nochmal Everest zum Vergleich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Du hast eine Auslastung von 100% und Core Temps von 41°?
Ist doch super. 
Die 59° bei Everest kannst du ignieren, aber wieso zeigt dir Core Temp nicht jede Temp einzelt an?


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Da hatte ich vorher mit Seitenlüfter 39°. Ich werde den wohl wieder anschließen. 2 ° sind immernoch 2° 

Das mit Core Temp hat mich auch gewundert. Was ist den nun Last Temperatur? 59° oder 41°


----------



## Wendigo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Also, ich habe eine Raumtemperatur von 23,7 Grad um auf die Frage von vorhin zurück zu kommen.


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Also, ich habe eine Raumtemperatur von 23,7 Grad um auf die Frage von vorhin zurück zu kommen.



Du gluecklicher. Ich habe gefuehlte 40 Grad im Raum


----------



## Ampeldruecker (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

ich hab 30-32°C im Zimmer und mein Groß Clockner kühlt meinen übertakteten e7300 unter Windows auf 39°C und unter Prime auf 53-56°C


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Das mit Core Temp hat mich auch gewundert. Was ist den nun Last Temperatur? 59° oder 41°


 
41°. die 59 kannst du vergessen.


----------



## CoCo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

dann hab ich idle nur 34°


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Jep, ist doch cool.


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

So, bin grad wieder am Rechner und lies ihn etwas laufen.

Mittlerweile bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht vom Clockner.

Ist bei euch der 120mm Frontlüfter auf Höhe des Clockner?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Du meinst wegen der 45°?
Wie warm ist es denn bei dir?


----------



## CoCo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Also bei mir ist der 120mm Frontlüfter nicht auf Höhe des Clockners. Haste schonmal Wärmeleitpaste getauscht?

Und 45° finde ich nicht alzu hoch. Naja 34° ist besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der 120mm Frontlüfter nicht auf Höhe des Clockners. Haste schonmal Wärmeleitpaste getauscht?
> 
> Und 45° finde ich nicht alzu hoch. Naja 34° ist besser


 
Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach der Außenwärme.
Aber die 45° müssen auch nichts bedeuten, kann am Sensor liegen.


----------



## CoCo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Aber insgesamt ist bei ihm alles bissl wärmer. Graka 60°. Hast du übertaktet?

Und wie viele Lüfter hast du? Clockner richtig ausgerichtet? Lüfter richtung PC-Front?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Da muss ich dann immer die Frage nach der Gehäusebelüftung stellen.


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ich habe so noch 4 80mm Lüfter. 2 Seitlich und 2 hinten für die Abluft.
Übertaktet ist gar nichts.

Raumtemp liegt bei ca 21,5 Grad


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich habe so noch 4 80mm Lüfter. 2 Seitlich und 2 hinten für die Abluft.
> Übertaktet ist gar nichts.


 
Du hast zwei an der Seite, die Luft rausziehen und zwei hinten, die das gleiche machen?
Wieviele Lüfter sind denn da, die Luft reinsaugen?


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ne, die zwei seitlich blasen rein.

Aso, als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Arctic cool mx-2


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Mach die Seitenlüfter mal auis.


----------



## CoCo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ausmachen brauchste net. Drehe dich einfach um. Dass die die Luft rauspusten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



CoCo schrieb:


> Ausmachen brauchste net. Drehe dich einfach um. Dass die die Luft rauspusten.


 
Dreh dich einfach um?


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ich starte den Versuch morgen. Bin grad nicht mehr motiviert genug.
Nicht, dass ihr auf mich wartet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich starte den Versuch morgen. Bin grad nicht mehr motiviert genug.
> Nicht, dass ihr auf mich wartet.


 
OK, dann melde dich Morgen wieder.


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Habs nun mal ausprobiert und es hat rein gar keine Veränderungen gebracht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Wie ist die Mainboardtemperatur?


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Habe nun folgendes gemacht. Die zwei alten Lüfter hinten aussotiert und dafür die zwei neueren seitlichen Lüfter hinten hingemacht.
So wird die Warmluft wohl besser abgezogen und es springt somit eine Temperaturdifferenz von 2 Grad heraus. 
Besser als nichts. 
Seitlich gibt es nun keine Lüfter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Was für Lüfter sind das denn?


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Der eine ist en be quiet, aber bei dem stärkeren von den beiden weiss ichs nicht. Ich schau mal, wenn er aus ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Wäre cool zu wissen.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

2 Grad sind nicht viel. Scheinbar ist einem Kuehlkonzept noch nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## Wendigo (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



riedochs schrieb:


> 2 Grad sind nicht viel. Scheinbar ist einem Kuehlkonzept noch nicht ganz optimal.




Ich weiss nicht, was ich da noch optimieren könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, was ich da noch optimieren könnte.


 
Die Strippen könntest du anderes legen, mach doch mal ein Bild von deinem PC und poste es.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Strippen könntest du anderes legen, mach doch mal ein Bild von deinem PC und poste es.



Waere von Vorteil. Manchmal sind es Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Wendigo (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Daran habe ich mich auch schon versucht, aber vielleit lässt sich das wirklich noch optimieren.

Mal ne Frage an euch. Was habt ihr für Gehäuse und für Lüfter in diesen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Daran habe ich mich auch schon versucht, aber vielleit lässt sich das wirklich noch optimieren.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an euch. Was habt ihr für Gehäuse und für Lüfter in diesen?


 
Ich habe das Midgard und das Centurion 534, beide mit Ftontlüfter und Hecklüftern, das Midgard hat noch einen im Deckel.
Darin nur der Towerkühler mit Lüfter.
MB Temp 38° CPU Temp 36° GraKa 56°


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Daran habe ich mich auch schon versucht, aber vielleit lässt sich das wirklich noch optimieren.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an euch. Was habt ihr für Gehäuse und für Lüfter in diesen?



Coolermaster Stacker ST01 ohne Luefter, nur NT ist (noch) aktiv gekuehlt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Coolermaster Stacker ST01 ohne Luefter, nur NT ist (noch) aktiv gekuehlt.


 
Du willst komplett passiv machen oder WaKü?


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst komplett passiv machen oder WaKü?



Passiv


----------



## Wendigo (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Hmmm
Ihr habt auch nicht mehr Lüfter als ich drin. Das Ganze ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.

Da kauft man sich extra so en Kühler, weil man glaubt mit dem später gut oc zu können und dann sowas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Passiv


 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wendigo schrieb:


> Hmmm
> Ihr habt auch nicht mehr Lüfter als ich drin. Das Ganze ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.
> 
> Da kauft man sich extra so en Kühler, weil man glaubt mit dem später gut oc zu können und dann sowas.


 
Mach mal ein Foto, damit wir schauen können, vielleicht kneift es da nur irgendwo


----------



## Wendigo (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Wird dann morgen kommen. Muss mir erst einmal en Fotoapparat besorgen.
Handy ist nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wird dann morgen kommen. Muss mir erst einmal en Fotoapparat besorgen.
> Handy ist nicht...


 
Mach das mal mit dem Bild.
Der Frontlüfter saugt Luft an?
Seitenlüfter sind weg?
Hinten zieht es raus?
Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Im Herbst wird aber umgebaut damit die Temps noch fallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Im Herbst wird aber umgebaut damit die Temps noch fallen.


 
Auf was denn?
Baust du in dein Zimmer eine Kühlanlage ein, mit der Arved Fuchs immer trainiert?


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf was denn?
> Baust du in dein Zimmer eine Kühlanlage ein, mit der Arved Fuchs immer trainiert?




Warte es ab, der 2. Stacker ST01 fuer die Umbauten steht schon hier. Jetzt ab er BTT, sonst gibt es Aerger mit den Mods.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Warte es ab, der 2. Stacker ST01 fuer die Umbauten steht schon hier. Jetzt ab er BTT, sonst gibt es Aerger mit den Mods.


 
OK, gehen wir wieder btt. 
Willst du den Clockner ohne Lüfter verbauen oder einen anderen?


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Scythe Ninja CU, den habe ich schon drauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Scythe Ninja CU, den habe ich schon drauf.


 
Auch nicht schlecht, ist die Montage denn einfacher als beim Clockner?


----------



## Wendigo (17. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

In Kühlkörper selbst hat sich bei mir recht viel Staub angesammelt. Wie reinige ich diesen am besten bzw wie bekomm ich den Lüfter am besten ab?


----------



## Juarez91 (17. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Also der Einbau hat bei mir überhaupt keine Probleme verursacht, musste nicht mal das Mainboard ausbauchen, habe allerdings ein AM3 Board. bei Intel Board muss man nur die Backplate einebauen und dann geht das auch ganz flott von der Hand, hab das schon bei einem Freund gemacht.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## msix38 (19. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ich habe neuerdings nen *Groß Clockner* den werde ich bald einbauen, deswegen ist es schonmal nicht schlecht, im Vorfeld zu wissen, wie sich der Einbau gestaltet und auf was man genau achten muss. Denn nicht alle wichtigen Dinge stehen i.d. Anleitung drin.


----------



## eVoX (19. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Da steht alles drin, es ist auch nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## msix38 (19. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Nur ich habe lange keinen Kühler mehr eingebaut, deswegen stelle ich die Frage i.d. Raum.


----------



## Wendigo (19. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Also ich habe mich bei der ersten Montage voll abgedingst. Beim zweiten Mal liefs schon besser. 
Bei mir war dieses erste Mal ein Gewaltakt.
Das zweite Mal hingegen echt locker.


----------



## Gebieter (19. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ne der GC ist eigentlich recht einfach zu montieren. Da find ich Board ein und wieder ausbauen schwerer ^^. 

Finds au grad bei Intel Systemen echt gut gemacht mit der Backplate, diesen dummen Stifte da sind für n Arsch.


----------



## Marsbreaker (19. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

naja ich hatte das problem das ich ein stück northbridgekühler raus sägen musste damit die halterung gepasst hat


----------



## msix38 (20. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Anfangs war es echt gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dieser Befestigungsklammer auf diesem Befestigungsmechanismus, aber mit der Zeit dann ging es. Und schwupps ist der Kühler drauf. Habe noch nie so einfach einen Kühler eingebaut.


----------



## MKay (21. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

beim ausbau hatte ich damit probleme, denn nach dem der kühler wieder weg war, war der CPU Weg. den die mitgelieferte wp ist so zähflüßig geworden(wie hartz) ist, wurde der cpu mit rausgerissen. schade. aber sonst ist der kühler echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Den drauf zu bauen war wirklich kein Problem. Diesen zu entfernen wird da schon etwas kniffliger.
Werde wohl mein Board später mal komplett mit CPU und Kühler verkaufen. Dann macht man beim Kühler auch nichts kaputt^^


----------



## Wendigo (22. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



MKay schrieb:


> beim ausbau hatte ich damit probleme, denn nach dem der kühler wieder weg war, war der CPU Weg. den die mitgelieferte wp ist so zähflüßig geworden(wie hartz) ist, wurde der cpu mit rausgerissen. schade. aber sonst ist der kühler echt zu empfehlen.



Das gleiche Ergebnis hatte ich auch.
Das Trennen von Lüfter und Mob war auch recht schwierig.


----------



## msix38 (22. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Mich würden mal Eure Kern-Temps interessieren. Was sagt bei Euch HWMonitor oder core temp?


----------



## le_chef (23. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Hab den Großclockner gestern draufgebaut auf meinen AM3 und der Daumen tut mir immer noch weh. Die Montage war echt sehr schwer. Entfernen will ich den nicht (kann ich wohl auch gar nicht mehr  )

Gerade habe ich eine Kerntemperatur von etwa 38-40°C im Desktopbetrieb, aber den Kühler hörste nicht.


----------



## rabit (23. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ich hatte damit keine Probleme ich wechsel immer jedes Jahr die Wlp aus.
Vieleicht klepte deshalb der prozi nicht an der CPU?


----------



## Wendigo (24. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*



rabit schrieb:


> Ich hatte damit keine Probleme ich wechsel immer jedes Jahr die Wlp aus.
> Vieleicht klepte deshalb der prozi nicht an der CPU?




Das ist es ganz sicher nicht. Ich hatte das Kleben nach nicht mal 6 Monaten.
Vielleicht ändert sich das nun mit der neuen Paste, aber so bald werde ich es nicht probieren.


----------



## keck04 (25. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

ich weiss garnicht was ihr immer wegen euren Temps so einen Stress macht, mein QX6700 wird vom Clockner (BlueEdt.) im Idle auf 44-51°C gehalten, unter Last 68-78°C gemessen mit CoreTemp, Frischluft bekommt er genug


----------



## Gummikuh (25. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Ich finde die Montage vom Groß Clock'ner auch recht einfach.

Gut zur Demontage musste ich beim Wechsel von Phenom 8750 BE auf den jetzigen Phenom II 940er leider das Mainboard ausbauen.

Hab ein Alu Gehäuse und da schadet die Drückerei mitunter dem Mainboard.

Aber nach dem Ausbau ging die Demontage auch total einfach.

An die CPU ausm Sockel Zieher, immer den Kühler nach dem lösen unter leichtem Druck nach links oder rechts drehen.Dann bleibt die CPU im Sockel und die WLP hat den Scherkräften nix entgegenzusetzen.

Wer allerdings dann CPU und Sockel unterm Kühler hängen hat, der hats auch mit dieser Methode übertrieben.


----------



## Taitan (26. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Auf 775er Boards ist der Kühler sehr gut. Aber warnen kann ich vor dem Sockel 1366 Modul. Ich hab den Kühler mehrmals hintereinander montiert und die Kerntemperaturen wollten im idle einfach nicht unter 45°C gehen. Alle möglichen Arten von WLP ausprobiert, andere Formen des auftragens getestet...dabei bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass das 1366er Modul wohl zuwenig Anpressdruck auf die CPU ausübt. Gegenüber dem 775er Modul ist es echt "schlaff" montierbar.


----------



## Gummikuh (26. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Eventuell ist der Heatspreader nicht richtig plan, weiß aber nicht, ob das bei den neueren Core Prozessoren noch der Fall ist, beim C2D hatten ja einige darüber geklagt.


----------



## praxiteen (26. September 2009)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

hallo leute.ich hab im idle 33,34,37,40 °C.raumtemp=21°C.allerdings hab ich den original lüfter gegen einen stärkeren getauscht.ich glaub es ist ein silverstone oder so.sorry,werd ich später checken.den kühler einbauen find ich nicht so arg.mit etwas gefühl und einem kochlöffel geht das super.zuerst die leicht erreichbare klammer einhaken und dann den kühler runterdrücken und die zweite klammer einhaken.(kochlöffel)ausbau eben andersrum.übung macht den meister.
allerdings wird demnächst ein megahalems eingebaut.der sollte die temps besser im zaum halten unter last.
mfg.praxiteen


----------



## koenigludwig (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Groß Clockner einbauen*

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen Groß Clockner an den 4 PIN CPU Anschluss anschließen, denn ohne einen CPU Lüfter dort will mein PC nicht hochfahren! Leider ist da nur ein 3 PIN Anschluss dabei. Ich habe nun den alten boxed Kühler drangemacht und diesen lose ins Gehäuse gelegt, der pustet jetzt vor sich hin. Der Große steckt im 3PIN CHA Fan-Anschluss.
Außerdem sieht mein Controller ganz anders aus als im Internet, hier geht das Kabel nur aus einer Seite raus und die andere Seite ist zu, es gibt am Gerät keine Steckmöglichkeiten (siehe Bild). Wie unlogisch ist das, die Kabel bis zum Ende auch noch verklebt zu lassen?

Wär nett wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet
Danke


----------

